# Petite menage



## Cinkala88

Hola a todos,

Me encantaría saber que significa Petite Menage. Al parecer es algo relacionado a la gastronomía, pero tengo dudas acerca de si se puede utilizar en otro contexto. Alguien me podría ayudar? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Debe ser esto que también se llama "material de servicio": 
"Menaje / *Petite menage:* utensilios auxiliares que se ponen sobre la mesa para el servicio: saleros, pimenteros, salsas preparadas, mostazas, vinagretas,..."
Más información aquí: http://hiru.gastronomiavasca.net/subsites/hiru/glosario-show-item?id=785&category_id=18


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nunca oí lo de "_petite ménage_". 

*Ménage *siendo una palabra masculina, habitualmente se dice *petit ménage*. 

Es cierto que cuando intentan pronunciar la palabra *petit*, tanto los británicos como los españoles desinformados pronuncian la última "*t*" resultando "*petite*". Quizá de ahí venga la confusión.

Por lo demás, entre otras cosas *petit ménage* puede significar *tareas menores del hogar*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Víctor Pérez said:


> Nunca oí lo de "_petite ménage_".
> Por lo demás, entre otras cosas *petit ménage* puede significar *tareas menores del hogar*.


Hola Víctor:
Mira mi post, son los ustensilios indicados, utilizados por cocineros vascos. Los llaman "petite menage" y está claro que no debería ser  correcto pero es su denominación actual. Posiblemente hayan deformado el nombre en francés.

¡Aquí no hay nada con escoba!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola Víctor:
> Mira mi post, son los ustensilios indicados, utilizados por cocineros vascos. Les llaman "petite menage" y está claro que no debería ser su correcto pero es su denominación actual. Posiblemente hayan deformado el nombre en francés.
> 
> ¡Aquí no hay nada con escoba!



Lo lamento *Tina*: si bien en la página que nos traes no hay escoba, en los quehaceres domésticos del *petit ménage* sí que la hay .

Además de los británicos y de los españoles, olvidé mencionar también a los vascos desinformados . Su idea de "_petite ménage_" quizá sea en oposición a *ménagère*,que, como sabemos todos, también es un juego de cubertería.


----------



## Cinkala88

Hola Victor,

Pues yo tambien al ver esta palabra me quede un poco desconcertada, ya que creia que menage era un sutantivo masculino y como petite es femenino, supongo que hay una inconsistencia ahi...pero viendo mas a fondo este caso, creo que los vascos tal hayan deformaron el termino. Eso es lo mas probable.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Olvidé decir que "menage" es sin acento y lo pronuncian "a la española". 

Creo que tu deducción es muy acertada, debe ser en oposición a la "ménagère" de la cubertería, de tamaño más grande.

¡Se puede perdonar la desinformación si la comida es buena!


----------



## jprr

En somme "petite menage/menaje" est la (une?) traduction de "*service d'assaisonnement*"    ...   Voir la photo


----------



## Tina.Irun

jprr said:


> En somme "petite menage/menaje" est la (une?) traduction de "*service d'assaisonnement*" ... Voir la photo


Bonjour,
Trop facile. Cela inclut aussi les cendriers, nº de table, cure-dents...

*"Menaje / Petite menage*
_*Utensilios auxiliares* que se ponen sobre la mesa para el servicio: saleros, pimenteros, salsas preparadas, mostazas, vinagretas, palilleros, azucareros, ceniceros, nº de mesa..."_


----------



## jprr

Tina Iglesias said:


> Bonjour,
> Trop facile. Cela inclut aussi les cendriers, nº de table, cure-dents...
> 
> *"Menaje / Petite menage*
> _*Utensilios auxiliares* que se ponen sobre la mesa para el servicio: saleros, pimenteros, salsas preparadas, mostazas, vinagretas, palilleros, azucareros, ceniceros, nº de mesa..."_


D'accord, *c'est pas une traduction* 
Mais, en toute amitié, tu chipotes un peu - dans un pays où tu n'es pas censé te curer les dents à table, où il est interdit de fumer au restaurant et où on n'utilise pas non plus systématiquement des "servilletas" ... il y a forcément des différences dans le petit bazar posé sur les tables (pas de fromage râpé pour les pâtes non plus).


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonjour à tous !

Je crois que c’est ce l’on nomme « *accessoire de table* ». Il me semble qu’il y a une différence entre « *accessoire de table* »,c'est-à-dire ce qui correspondrait à « *Petite menage* » et « _accessoires de *la* table_ » que l’on nomme également « _ménagère_ » et dont le *CNTRL* donne cette définition *B. −*Service de couverts présentés dans un écrin. _Ménagère de soixante-deux pièces; ménagère de qualité moyenne, de haut de gamme._ 

Je n’arrive pas à trouver un site complet qui confirmerait clairement ce que j’essaie d’expliquer mais je ne fais guère confiance aux dénominations simplistes trouvées sur de nombreux sites commerciaux, que d’ailleurs je ne pourrais pas indiquer ici.

Bien à vous.​ 
*Josiane Aire~~Azul*​


----------



## Tina.Irun

jprr said:


> D'accord, *c'est pas une traduction*
> Mais, en toute amitié, tu chipotes un peu - dans un pays où tu n'es pas censé te curer les dents à table, où il est interdit de fumer au restaurant et où on n'utilise pas non plus systématiquement des "servilletas" ... il y a forcément des différences dans le petit bazar posé sur les tables (pas de fromage râpé pour les pâtes non plus).


Bonjour,
Oui, c'était presque ça, je le reconnais. Ils l'appelent aussi "material de servicio" (marre de petite menage ...).

En ce qui concerne les interdits, tu as dû te tromper de pays: ici on fume toujours dans presque tous les restaurants, les cure-dents sont toujours là et heureusement les serviettes aussi.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Aire~~Azul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour à tous !
> Je crois que c’est ce l’on nomme « *accessoire de table* ». Il me semble qu’il y a une différence entre « *accessoire de table* »,c'est-à-dire ce qui correspondrait à « *Petite menage* » et « _accessoires de *la* table_ » que l’on nomme également « _ménagère_ »....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour et bravo:
> Oui, cela semble correspondre à "accessoires de table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessoires de table Salières, plats de services, coupelles, beurriers ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ("material de servicio" en langue espagnole).
> La ménagère est le coffret avec les couverts de table (je connais bien.. .) et fait partie des Arts de la Table où nous avons aussi la vaisselle, la verrerie...
Click to expand...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cinkala88 said:


> Me encantaría saber que significa Petite Menage.



No quiero ser aguafiestas pero debo insistir en que, en español, "petite menage" no existe. 

Alabo el afán de los que han *interpretado *-acertadamente, por cierto- lo que en esa página vasca *han querido decir* tan "elegantemente", pero, sin querer dármelas de purista -los que me conocen saben que no lo soy- para mí, esa fórmula es un galicismo descarado y frívolo que solo puede prestar a confusión a los estudiantes del idioma español que, salvo en el mundo de las nuevas tecnologías y avances científicos, en principio puede decir cualquier cosa con sus propias palabras. Creo que, en un foro lingüístico, nuestra obligación es denunciar ese tipo de formulaciones.

Dicho sea con todo mi cariño .


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sí Víctor.

Sólo intenté contestar a una pregunta y no sé la razón de que existan 14 posts sobre esa horrible palabra. 
¡Que conste que la hemos traducido!
Resumen : accessoires de table = material de servicio.

FIN¿?


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola, Víctor, 

Tienes razón, si miramos que no sale en el dicionario español.
Sí que sale en *este diccionario francés*, escito como _Pe*tit* ménage_ ya que "ménage" es masculino, pero con un significado muy diferente :
 
_*Petit ménage*, ustensiles de ménage en diminutif que l'on donne aux enfants, et, particulièrement, aux petites filles, pour faire la dînette._

Imagino que, fuera de la acepción que tiene en francés y como muchas referencias a los “Arts de la table” será un galicismo, pero también aperece en este documento publicado por la *Universidad de Tecnología Mendoza*. Está escrito en masculino . 
Parece que aquí, no hacen parte del “pet*it* menage” los ceniceros.

También se halla en esta página que presenta el léxico publicado por el *Instituto Nacional de Cooperación Educativa* de Venezola destinado a participantes de una formación profesional en “*hotelería*”.(sin la "s"...)
Aquí, el susdicho “pet*it* menage” se refiere solamente al salero y al pimentero.

Como parece ser un término propio del dominio de la hostelería, hay que notar que, menos los que habràn estudiado este tipo de vocabulario técnico, poca gente lo debe entender.
Dudo que hayan usado muchos novelistas o poetas la expresiòn "petit ménage" claro. 

Un saludo, con cariño a Víctor, y a todos los demàs.

*Josiane Aire~~Azul*​


----------



## Cinkala88

Víctor Pérez said:


> No quiero ser aguafiestas pero debo insistir en que, en español, "petite menage" no existe.
> 
> Alabo el afán de los que han *interpretado *-acertadamente, por cierto- lo que en esa página vasca *han querido decir* tan "elegantemente", pero, sin querer dármelas de purista -los que me conocen saben que no lo soy- para mí, esa fórmula es un galicismo descarado y frívolo que solo puede prestar a confusión a los estudiantes del idioma español que, salvo en el mundo de las nuevas tecnologías y avances científicos, en principio puede decir cualquier cosa con sus propias palabras. Creo que, en un foro lingüístico, nuestra obligación es denunciar ese tipo de formulaciones.
> 
> Dicho sea con todo mi cariño .


Pues creo que por eso hice esta pregunta para salir de dudas, no? Yo vi esta palabra escrita de esa forma y me llamó la atención. Y para mí está bien el haber preguntado, pues así salimos de nuestra ignorancia. Arriba los que preguntan lo que no saben y más a las personas que aclaran las cosas!!
Con todo cariño y amor!!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Cinkala88 said:


> Pues creo que por eso hice esta pregunta para salir de dudas, no? Yo vi esta palabra escrita de esa forma y me llamó la atención. Y para mí está bien el haber preguntado, pues así salimos de nuestra ignorancia. Arriba los que preguntan lo que no saben y más a las personas que aclaran las cosas!!


Tienes toda la razón .
Descubro esta expresión que sin duda habría tomado por un error. Gracias por preguntar, gracias a los que contestaron.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lamento que mis palabras hayan sido mal interpretadas y quiero dejar muy claro que en ningún momento quise importunar a nadie al expresar mi opinión, y menos a *Cinkala,* a quién agradezco sus consultas y a quién animo a que siga haciéndolas. Estos foros no existirían sin las consultas. 

Volviendo a la expresión "petite menage", debo decir que, equivocado o no, estoy convencido de que este tipo de locuciones hace un flaco favor al idioma español y que, siendo este un foro lingüístico, expuse libremente mi opinión, como creo que corresponde. Otra cosa es lo que los usuarios de dicha expresión quieran decir con ella y el trabajo encomiable, ya lo dije más arriba, de los foreros que los interpretan.


----------



## claude beaubois

Interesante la discusión sobre este hilo. Viéndola, y especialmente lo que dijo M. Victor Pérez refiriéndose a una posible puesta de "*petite menage*" en contraposición a *Ménagère, *lo primero significando accesorios, lo segundo la cubertería-lo principal. Viéndola digo, se me ocurre que si inserto algunas palabritas:_la *petite *qui fait le *ménage*, =_ _La *petite* du *ménage, = *= (tal vez, porque no, reduciendo) *Petite ménage*..._lo que da unas ideas interesantes, en contraposición a *ménagère, *en el sentido original: de la esposa del dueño de casa, la que hace el *ménage*...normalmente!


----------



## Aire_Azul

Víctor Pérez said:


> Nunca oí lo de "_petite ménage_".
> *Ménage *siendo una palabra masculina, habitualmente se dice *petit ménage*.
> 
> Es cierto que cuando intentan pronunciar la palabra *petit*, tanto los británicos como los españoles desinformados pronuncian la última "*t*" resultando "*petite*". Quizá de ahí venga la confusión.


 
Pienso como Víctor que la confusión viene de la forma de pronunciar, y tal vez de la confusión sobre el género de la palabra "*ménage*" que  acaba con una "*e*"  aunque es masculino.
Veo que en unos documentos, por ejemplo en los enlaces que puse más arriba, lo escriben "pet*it* menage".

Un saludo

Josiane  Aire~~Azul


----------

